# Flashlight Royalty



## KG_Tuning

Which LED production torches are the current Kings?

*FLOOD
*
King: Imalent MS18 - 100,000 Lumens
Queen: Acebeam X70 - 60,000 Lumens
Prince: Imalent MS12 - 53,000 Lumens
Princess: Acebeam X80-GT - 32,500 Lumens
Knight: Imalent DX80 - 32,000 Lumens

*THROW

*King: ASTROLUX MF05 - 3162m
Queen: Lumintop BLF GT90 - 2720m
_Prince: Acebeam K75 - 2,500m_
_Princess: Weltool W4 - 2600m_
_Knight: Astrolux WP2 - 2,330m_

*SEARCH (Most powerful 1600m+ lights)

*King: Imalent R90TS - 36,000 Lumens & 1,750m
Queen: Imalent R90C - 20,000 Lumens & 1,679M

*EDC (pocket light)

*22650 King: Emisar D4SV2 XP-L - 4300 Lumens
21700 King: IMALENT MS03 - 13000 Lumens
18650 King: Emisar D4V2 XP-L Mule - 5990 Lumens
AA King: Zebralight SC5W MK II - 550 Lumens
Headlamp King: Fireflies PL47 - 5000 Lumens
Keychain King: RovyVon Angel Eyes E300S
- 2000 Lumens

*The Lumens Race*

2019 Imalent MS18 100,000 Lumens *95K
2018 Acebeam X70 60,000 Lumens *59k
2018 Imalent MS12 53,000 Lumens *48k
2018 Acebeam X80-GT 32,500 Lumens *31k
2017 Imalent DX80 32,000 Lumens *30k
2017 Acebeam X80 25,000 Lumens *23k
2017 Acebeam X45 16,500 Lumens *15k
2017 Imalent DT70 16,000 Lumens *14k
2016 Acebeam X65 12,500 Lumens *11k
2016 HaikeLite MT03 8,760 Lumens *10k
2014 Acebeam X60M 10,000 Lumens *8k
2014 Thrunite TN36 6,500 Lumens *6k
2012 Olight X6 5,000 Lumens *5.1k
2011 Nitecore TM11 2,000 Lumens *2k
2011 Olight SR92 1,700 Lumens *1.8k
2010 Olight SR90 2,200 Lumens *1.4k
2009 EagleTac M2C4 (P7) 900 Lumens *0.9k
2008 LED Lenser X7 1068 Lumens *0.8k

*Some lights are under or over rated in their output and this is reflected in the rankings/some are turn on values


----------



## MAD777

Nice list. Thanks for the research.


----------



## SG Hall

Add the new Niwalker MM25MB pop can light at 7600 lumens under Flood. Past Niwalker lights have been pretty close to claimed specs. [emoji106]


----------



## KG_Tuning

If I've missed a light off the lists let me know, also what were the brightest LED lights before 2014?


----------



## SG Hall

KG_Tuning said:


> Good shout!
> 
> Might add key chain lights and EDC as categories. EDC would be tricky to judge.



Yes, there's a lot of choices in both, but I'm sure that CPF people would weigh in if you throw it open. [emoji3]

Thanks for putting the list together KG, it's a good thread. [emoji3]


----------



## richbuff

Flood: Fenix TK75VnQ70. Four XHP70, CW, dome on, undiffused domes, Efest 35A batteries. 

16,700 lumen.


----------



## Skeeterg

This could be educational and a fun thread. Ex. post mate.
Why the 25,and not the MM15MB? I just seen on Niwalkers website that they have a couple of new lights. Sweet
Oh yeah,MecArmys new PT60 @ 9600 lums.


----------



## tab665

richbuff said:


> Flood: Fenix TK75VnQ70. Four XHP70, CW, dome on, undiffused domes, Efest 35A batteries.
> 
> 16,700 lumen.


not sure if the OP wants to stray from the un-modded path or not.


----------



## StarHalo

(nobody remembers the "king" LED lights, because they change constantly; look up "BarnBurner" or "Maxabeam" if you're interested in legends everyone remembers..)


----------



## doug5551

Since you are including future releases, I will add the Noctigen 17k lumens to the list.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Done a little mod section at the bottom, some mod lights aren't easy to get or are very limited so I won't put too much onous on them.


----------



## bykfixer

I think that guy Vihn should be named in there somewhere. He is always cooking up something better. 
Fivemega, Vesture of Blood... PK... all hall of famers. 
I'm sure there's more. 
Streamlight built a 5 million candle power in 1973 and buy 1975 had a 1 million candlepower _consumer_ version.

The first post should have an edit feature or an expiration date, because by spring somebody will have improved on the named list.


----------



## tab665

bykfixer said:


> The first post should have an edit feature or an expiration date, because by *OCTOBER* somebody will have improved on the named list.


slightly sarcastic correction in bold. the wild and wacky world of LEDs folks.


----------



## KG_Tuning

B&Q sell a 1 million Candle Power flashlight for not much money, what would something like that throw out in lumens and cd? I've wondered for a while.

Edit: 250 lumens lol and probably 600m


----------



## mjgsxr

Those 1 million candle power lights aren't that bright. A lot of them use a car headlight bulb which is going to be less than 2000 leumns unless heavily over driven. 

Throw could be good as they tend to use a large smooth reflector.


----------



## mjgsxr

Acebeam x60m was never 10,000 leumns even vinhs version only made it up to 8000 leumns. 

AceBeam exaggerated the specs on this one:whoopin:


----------



## KG_Tuning

mjgsxr said:


> Acebeam x60m was never 10,000 leumns even vinhs version only made it up to 8000 leumns.
> 
> AceBeam exaggerated the specs on this one:whoopin:



That's why I put it behind the three with supposedly less Lumens. Seen a few people measure 7800 with the TN36UT, but I'm not familiar with the MM25's true readings.


----------



## Lateck

KG T, interesting list and project.
Thanks, 

Lateck,


----------



## bykfixer

tab665 said:


> slightly sarcastic correction in bold. the wild and wacky world of LEDs folks.



Ha! I hear ya. 
I suppose that's why to me people not products would be my list. 

It's like computers... before I finish typing "the xdj 4730 has the fastest processor" they've already put out the 4730.1 version. And before I run down the 8 cell battery once the 4730.2 is out. Same with cameras and flashlights these days.


----------



## KG_Tuning

My light collection head to head!!


----------



## KG_Tuning

Are there any mod lights for sale to rival the 16,000 Lumen X7vn? Preferably from the UK.


----------



## staticx57

Lemax LX70 Superpower should be the throw king 

it it makes the thrunite look dainty

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?418955-Lemax-LX70-Superpower-HID-Light


----------



## LeanBurn

I feel the keychain catgory is a little muddled, as I wouldn't have any of those on my keychains except perhaps the Lumintop Tool, the others are just way too big.

I am fairly pleased that ThruNite made a strong showing, not a surprise to me at all.


----------



## liteboy

KG_Tuning said:


> Are there any mod lights for sale to rival the 16,000 Lumen X7vn? Preferably from the UK.



My fenix rc40vn Flood version is around 20,000 lumen but much bigger light.


----------



## PolarLi

staticx57 said:


> Lemax LX70 Superpower should be the throw king



The Maxa beam is still the throw king, by a large margin. LX70 SP: 4.5 Mcd. Maxa beam: 12 Mcd.


----------



## KG_Tuning

liteboy said:


> My fenix rc40vn Flood version is around 20,000 lumen but much bigger light.



Not too bothered about using Vinh again, but I'm still on the lookout for a mod pop can flooder that safely out does the X7, TN36 and PT60.


----------



## KG_Tuning

PolarLi said:


> The Maxa beam is still the throw king, by a large margin. LX70 SP: 4.5 Mcd. Maxa beam: 12 Mcd.



Added an HID section. More Kings than GOT.


----------



## liteboy

KG_Tuning said:


> Are there any mod lights for sale to rival the 16,000 Lumen X7vn? Preferably from the UK.



Here's what the rc40vnF does:

Control:




100%


----------



## jorn

LeanBurn said:


> I feel the keychain catgory is a little muddled, as I wouldn't have any of those on my keychains except perhaps the Lumintop Tool, the others are just way too big.
> 
> I am fairly pleased that ThruNite made a strong showing, not a surprise to me at all.


Agree. Any cr123 light belongs in the edc pocket size catagory. Keychain shold be from aaa size and smaller.

The stock mbi hf got ~ 500 lumen from a 10440 (aaa size). 

And the manker e14 is a little beast as a small pocked size


----------



## Grijon

Great thread!


----------



## bykfixer

1) David Misell -flashlight inventor. (Was a bicycle light before that)
2) Conrad Hubert - bought Davids patent and began what is now called Eveready.
3) Whomever invented the tungsten filament.
4) C.F. Burgess - perfected the dry cell battery. 
5) Don Keller - invented the tough flashlight
6) Whomever invented the clicky switch.
7) PK - SureFire guy who invented a slew of things and still does.
8) Whomever invented the LED
9) Whomever invented the 18650
10) _________ Whomever makes the supercap affordable.


----------



## KG_Tuning

LeanBurn said:


> I feel the keychain catgory is a little muddled, as I wouldn't have any of those on my keychains except perhaps the Lumintop Tool, the others are just way too big.



My 1000 lumen S1R serves me fine as a keychain light, the others in the list are even smaller.


----------



## jorn

It serves you well, but probably only because you dont have anything smaller  I think the cr123 is way to fat to fit a keychayn, the more keys you got, the smaller the light needs to be. To mutch weight, and you might destroy the ignition on the car. And that s not a cheap fix.


----------



## KG_Tuning

It's just about the size of an unprotected 18650! Probably the absolute max though, and the "lanyard" hole needs to be bigger to be a true keychain light, as it only takes a very small chain link.


----------



## xiaoxixi

no FENIX ,no NITECORE ,no SUREFIRE ?


----------



## jorn

Buildquality is not rated here. But yeah, fenix, surefire, hds, malkoff etc should be on a "flashlight royalty" list. The real flashaholics choice for decades. This royalty list is ranked after brightness, and lux only, not quality, or how long they have been in the game. Example the surefire 6p, How old is that? And it's still popular. Imo, that alone should send this light to one of the top spots of the royalty list. I guess 90%+ of the members here wont need to goolge "surefire 6p" to know exactly what this light is. But need to google many of those lights on the list, just to know what they are. But then if lights were ranked after buildquality, and celebrety status, i guess this thread would end up in a big argument over whats better buildt, the hds, malkoff, surefire etc. So it's better to just stick with the higest lux and lumen numbers


----------



## KG_Tuning

Talking about build quality the last 4 lights I've ordered have all being total fails.

X7vn never made, Toolvn never made and the Mecarmy PT16 did arrive but doesn't turn on!!!!!!!! My Nitecore Tip has given up the ghost after just a few months. Are there any well built lights? 

$550 worth of flashlight I never saw the light of day of.


----------



## SG Hall

That's frustrating! 2 lost in the mail?


----------



## Grijon

SG Hall said:


> That's frustrating! 2 lost in the mail?


Perhaps a flashaholic works in Customs?


----------



## KG_Tuning

Nah, modder forgot to make them both.


----------



## ven

What ever went on, try again KG, sometimes *beep* can just happen...............guess we are all human. Vinh does get crazy busy and crazy amounts of emails a day(1 man team pretty much although his mum helps package and ship). He is a stand up guy and will look after you. Just sometimes it can take a while..............or be wrapped up almost instant. Many factors, from general family stuff to waiting for parts or lights coming in.
Not directed at you this in any way, just a general comment! But sometimes delays, people email and it all adds to his time....................just life really and he does try to be as efficient as possible. Last couple of months+ have been crazy for him with the endless stream of new on the market lights....................then testing, then modding...........then testing again to make sure customers will be happy. You know the score with mods(with your subaru). Sometimes things just dont go quite to plan no matter how much you try.

Sorry to hear of the issues, hopefully can move on and this be short lived....................and have a brighter future


----------



## staticx57

Personally I would skip the middleman and mod the light myself.

Total cost to make a "toolvn"
Lumintop tool <$10
FET driver with identical hardware and software as drivervn2 <$14
10mm Sinkpad+XPL 2C <$8

Total:
$35ish

Total from Vinh:
$135


----------



## dc38

staticx57 said:


> Personally I would skip the middleman and mod the light myself.
> 
> Total cost to make a "toolvn"
> Lumintop tool <$10
> FET driver with identical hardware and software as drivervn2 <$14
> 10mm Sinkpad+XPL 2C <$8
> 
> Total:
> $35ish
> 
> Total from Vinh:
> $135



Ive shared the same mindset...i haven't ordered too many lights after the niwalker mm15"vn"...


----------



## KG_Tuning

Wish I had the technical knowhow and confidence. I really want a 15,000 lumen flooder but wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

KG_Tuning said:


> Talking about build quality the last 3 lights I've ordered have all being total fails.
> 
> X7vn never made, Toolvn never made and the Mecarmy PT16 did arrive but doesn't turn on!!!!!!!!
> 
> $550 worth of flashlight I never saw the light of day of.





KG_Tuning said:


> Nah, modder forgot to make them both.



So, you're not out the $550 then. That's good news. 

~ Chance


----------



## staticx57

KG_Tuning said:


> Wish I had the technical knowhow and confidence. I really want a 15,000 lumen flooder but wouldn't know where to start.



I've never taken apart a TK75 but you can get them around $100 these days add four XHP70s along with two parallel zener modded FET drivers that should get you there. 

I couldn't imagine the incremental cost to mod this would be much over $50-75


----------



## Duramarks

I love this thread. It should be a constantly updated sticky


----------



## KG_Tuning

Duramarks said:


> I love this thread. It should be a constantly updated sticky



Constantly monitoring new releases.

And I'm ditching the Olight S1R from the keychain section, it's small enough, but the lanyard hole is too small really for a link and the magnet causes all manner of issues.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Is the [FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Kalimati, sans-serif]*Eagtac T25L-R the new 18650 king? 1x18650 and 2000 lumens. *[/FONT]


----------



## KG_Tuning

Just added 3 NiWalker lights to the list.


----------



## KG_Tuning

OMG!!!

https://www.facebook.com/olightworl...1826.493782527363708/1349024735172812/?type=3

So Olight now make the brightest pocket lights, brightest compact flooders, brightest pop can light and now multi emitter search light. They only have to beat the TN42 now.


----------



## LeanBurn

What about highest CRI LED flashlight? 

I nominate my Yuji LED 95+ CRI modded Dorcy Penlight. :candle:


----------



## KG_Tuning

OMG PART 2!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/olightworl...782527363708/1350348105040475/?type=3&theater

Olight are the new kings, I suspect even Vinh is worried.


----------



## PocketLight88

They are knocking it out of the park!


----------



## KG_Tuning

Olight are just destroying the competition now, build quality, styling, pricing and UI are also right up there. All they need now is a 600 lumen keychain light and 800,000cd thrower!


----------



## the0dore3524

KG_Tuning said:


> Olight are just destroying the competition now, build quality, styling, pricing and UI are also right up there. All they need now is a 600 lumen keychain light and 800,000cd thrower!



They had better not...I JUST got my MBI HF. I don't need another light to purchase 🤣🤣


----------



## the0dore3524

the0dore3524 said:


> They had better not...I JUST got my MBI HF. I don't need another light to purchase 🤣🤣



Edit: Wait! Where is the HF?? This thing is like the brightest out there and has an awesome UI...


----------



## KG_Tuning

And Olight are also releasing the worlds brightest pistol light 1,300 lumens!!!

25,000 lumen X9 has 5 minute run time on turbo!!!!!

12,000 lumen X7R has a micro usb at the tail that is accessed by a short twist of the tail cap!!!!

Both lights have finger grooves for grip, like a gun!!!


----------



## KG_Tuning

New keychain queen, Lumintop Torpedo 007, I suspect it may have more lumens than the 550 rated MecArmy, if someone has tested them both?


----------



## liteboy

Agree about olight, they floating to top in crowded pool


----------



## KG_Tuning

Imalent DT70 the new flood king (16,000 Lumens)


----------



## hahoo

KG_Tuning said:


> Imalent DT70 the new flood king (16,000 Lumens)




yeah , but they are falling apart, and failing even b4 they come out of the box.....
dont matter if they are 1 mill lumens, if they are junk...


----------



## Ozythemandias

KG_Tuning said:


> And Olight are also releasing the worlds brightest pistol light 1,300 lumens!!!
> 
> 25,000 lumen X9 has 5 minute run time on turbo!!!!!
> 
> 12,000 lumen X7R has a micro usb at the tail that is accessed by a short twist of the tail cap!!!!
> 
> Both lights have finger grooves for grip, like a gun!!!



Someone explain the logic please, what exactly would I be shooting with a pistol that needs 1300 lumens?


----------



## Father Azmodius

Something that is well lit? So you don't need your glasses? Cataracts getting really bad?


----------



## KG_Tuning

Acebeam are releasing a 16,500 lumen X45 which will be the brightest production torch to date, providing it tests at more than 13,500 Lumens which is roughly the DT70's output.


----------



## hahoo

KG_Tuning said:


> Acebeam are releasing a 16,500 lumen X45 which will be the brightest production torch to date, providing it tests at more than 13,500 Lumens which is roughly the DT70's output.



wonder what the lux will be ?
if they could get it in the 300, or 400k range then youll have something


----------



## KG_Tuning

HaikeLite MT03 is the new flood prince, 8,760 rated but tested at over 10,000 lumens


----------



## Torchguy

hahoo said:


> wonder what the lux will be ?
> if they could get it in the 300, or 400k range then youll have something



Acebeam have updated their product page with specifications - 85,200 candela/583 ANSI metres. With 16,500 lumens = flood king?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ozythemandias said:


> Someone explain the logic please, what exactly would I be shooting with a pistol that needs 1300 lumens?


 
I don't think it's as much about shooting something as it is about seeing something to be able to determine if it's something you need to shoot. 

~ Chance


----------



## KG_Tuning

Gonna be close, Torchguy, The X65 was well down on the claimed lumens but I'll place it top until the reviews come out.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Manker MK35 the new throw prince at 1,420m


----------



## KG_Tuning

Just done a 'turn on' ceiling bounce test of all my lights and measurement in turbo after 30 secs: My final ANSI estimations are based on the Olight S2R which has been tested by many to be close to its claimed output. 

*Nitecore Tip CRI*

High 19 lux
Turbo 39 lux - 39 @30

My estimate 290 ANSI lumens

*Nitecore Tip*

High 19 lux
Turbo 46 lux - 46 @30

My estimate 360 ANSI lumens

*Lumintop Torpedo 007*

Med 6 lux
High 79 lux - 79 @30

My estimate 690 ANSI lumens 

*Olight S1R Baton*

Med 13 lux
High 53 lux
Turbo 86 lux
Turbo S 106 lux - 106 @30

My estimate 960 ANSI lumens 

*Olight S2R Baton*

Med 13 lux
High 66 lux
Turbo 119 lux - 112 @30

My estimate 1020 ANSI lumens 

*DQG Tiny 22650 3th NW*

Med 46 lux
High 106 lux
Turbo 271 lux - 265 @30

My estimate 2,550 ANSI lumens

*Acebeam EC50 Gen II*

Low 6 lux
Med 66 lux
High 159 lux
Turbo 291 lux - 278 @30

My estimate 2,680 ANSI lumens 

*Thrunite TN36UT NW*

Low 13 lux
Med 66 lux
High 205 lux
Turbo 636 lux - 629 @30

My estimate 6,190 ANSI lumens

*TN40vn Spec IV*

5% 59 lux
15% 152 lux
50% 516 lux
70% 722 lux
Turbo 1027 lux - 987 @30

My estimate 9,770 ANSI lumens 

*Imalent DT70*

Low 19 lux
Med 132 lux
High 854 lux
Turbo 1620 lux - 1451 @30

My estimate 14,410 ANSI lumens


----------



## KG_Tuning

*Beast*


----------



## MAD777

KG_Tuning said:


> Gonna be close, Torchguy, The X65 was well down on the claimed lumens but I'll place it top until the reviews come out.


New review of the Acebeam X45 at 14,890 lumen & 64,500 lux, from the well respected Maukka. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/5080372


----------



## KG_Tuning

Very floody then!!! DT70 is around 100,000 lux tested


----------



## KG_Tuning

Looks quality from this


----------



## KG_Tuning

New keychain contender, MecArmy SGN5 - 560 lumens claimed


----------



## KG_Tuning

*OMG!!!!*

https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/shop/lance-of-ra


----------



## MAD777

KG_Tuning said:


> *OMG!!!!*
> 
> https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/shop/lance-of-ra


We'll see after someone tests it. 
Definitely a brilliant blue (host).


----------



## KG_Tuning

Probably have to class it as a mod light king as it certainly isn't a mainstream light.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Forget DT70 v X45, let's have DT70 V X45vn....


----------



## ChibiM

Thats a whole lot of lumens. ;-) thanks for the vid.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Any info on the Acebeam X80 yet?


----------



## richbuff

KG_Tuning said:


> Any info on the Acebeam X80 yet?


I have been following this item for any news in several different forums. The liveliest discussion about this item is occurring in the German forum. New news about this item will probably pop there first.


----------



## richbuff

This just in from the German forum, a few minutes ago, from *Moonraker*

Google translated: Quote: taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/acebeam-x80.56601/page-2#post-790826

"Markus (msitc) has received the following information from Acebeam:

1. The X80 will have about 20,000 (!) Lumens, a corresponding cooling and a temperature-controlled step-down should ensure that the lamp does not overheat

2. Attention, hold on: The X80 will be in the size class of a Niwalker Nova MM25MB or an Olight X7, so again coladose size and with that 20,000 lumens hammer!

3. Price and availability are still unknown

4. From the lighting characteristics, the X80 will be a flooder, the range will be announced Acebeam as soon as the first tests are completed with the prototype

5. No, the X80 is NOT operated with an Akkupack, but with four 18650 batteries.

Regards, Peter"


----------



## KG_Tuning

Cheers, hope there's a NW option that can get close to 18,000


----------



## camelight

richbuff said:


> This just in from the German forum, a few minutes ago, from *Moonraker*
> 
> Google translated: Quote: taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/acebeam-x80.56601/page-2#post-790826
> 
> "Markus (msitc) has received the following information from Acebeam:
> 
> 1. The X80 will have about 20,000 (!) Lumens, a corresponding cooling and a temperature-controlled step-down should ensure that the lamp does not overheat
> 
> 2. Attention, hold on: The X80 will be in the size class of a Niwalker Nova MM25MB or an Olight X7, so again coladose size and with that 20,000 lumens hammer!
> 
> 3. Price and availability are still unknown
> 
> 4. From the lighting characteristics, the X80 will be a flooder, the range will be announced Acebeam as soon as the first tests are completed with the prototype
> 
> 5. No, the X80 is NOT operated with an Akkupack, but with four 18650 batteries.
> 
> Regards, Peter"


A light that crazy has to be bigger for heat management and more batteries
It's going to have mybe 30 seconds of 20k lm 
Powerful lights like that need 8 batteries


----------



## seery

camelight said:


> A light that crazy has to be bigger for heat management and more batteries
> It's going to have mybe 30 seconds of 20k lm
> Powerful lights like that need 8 batteries



I think you'll be surprised [in a good way] when the specs come out. 

Acebeam did an amazing job regarding the output [16.5k lumens] and runtime on their X45.


----------



## the0dore3524

So does this list only apply to stock/mainstream lights? A lot of customs would blow these lights out of the water imho!


----------



## richbuff

the0dore3524 said:


> So does this list only apply to stock/mainstream lights? A lot of customs would blow these lights out of the water imho!


Please see post #1, Mod > Throw and Flood:



KG_Tuning said:


> Which torches are the current Kings?
> 
> *THROW*
> 
> King: Thrunite TN42 - 1,550m
> Queen: Niwalker Vostro BK-FA09S - 1,490m
> Prince: Manker MK35 - 1,420m
> Princess: Acebeam K70 - 1,300m
> 
> *FLOOD*
> 
> King: Acebeam X45 - 16,500 Lumens
> Queen: Imalent DT70 - 16,000 Lumens
> Prince: Olight X7 - 9,000 Lumens
> Princess: HaikeLite MT03 - 8,760 Lumens
> 
> *SEARCH (Multi emitter)
> *
> 
> King : Acebeam X65 - 423,000cd & 12,000 Lumens
> Queen : Thrunite TN40 - 331,200cd & 4,450 Lumens
> Prince: Imalent DT70 - 123,000cd & 16,000 Lumens
> Princess: Imalent DT70 - 258,000cd & 8,500 Lumens
> 
> HID
> 
> Throw King: Maxabeam - 3,500m
> 
> KEYCHAIN (Dedicated)
> 
> King: Foursevens Mini MK II - 1020 Lumens
> Queen: Lumintop Torpedo 007 - 520 Lumens
> Prince: MecArmy SGN5 - 560 Lumens
> Princess: MecArmy SGN7 - 550 Lumens
> 
> MOD
> 
> Throw King: Lance of Ra - 3000m
> Flood King: Fenix RC40vn100 - 100,000 Lumens
> 
> *Some lights are under or over rated in their output and this is reflected in the rankings


----------



## KG_Tuning

New TN36-2017, the brightest compact light in the world

http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-kit-tn36-2017-10000-lumen-flashlight/


----------



## KG_Tuning

Heavyweight championship fight!


----------



## KG_Tuning

I measured the Neutral white Olight H2R Nova Sunday night and got just over 2300 lumens, it really does kick ***, it's not quite as floody as a Nitecore Tip, but is floodier than the DQG Tiny 3th. In a small yard it does turn night to day!
I love lights that don't have a pronounced hotspot. That's why I prefer the DT70 over the X45.

Few errors in the vid, it's a S1R beamshot not S2R as my S2R is now faulty. The 2nd high mode is the Turbo mode.


----------



## MAD777

That's a lot of power in a headlamp! Which begs the question, can you really wear it on your head without 3rd degree burns?


----------



## KG_Tuning

MAD777 said:


> That's a lot of power in a headlamp! Which begs the question, can you really wear it on your head without 3rd degree burns?



Yep, it steps down to 700 lumens. Very impressive burst feature though, it'd be sh*t for it to go off in your pocket on the motorway though as it has last mode memory for Turbo 

My 360 lumen Nitecore Tip in my tight back pocket going off was bad enough.


----------



## KG_Tuning

This light at turn on is nearly double the output of my Olight H2R and DQG Tiny 22650, it gets hot, very hot. The handle stays fairly cool so just make sure you hit the button and not the copper after 30 plus seconds.

I'd love to put it up against the LUX-RC Minion! Modders days are nearly numbered.


----------



## lumen aeternum

"throw" is an insufficient label. Need data on corona vs pencil-beam quality.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Gonna make a lumens race history list so we can see former record holders.. I WILL PROBABLY NEED HELP WITH THE TIMELINE! 

2017 Acebeam X45 16,500 lumens
2017 Imalent DT70 16,000 lumens
2016 Acebeam X65 12,500 lumens
2016 Olight X7 9,000 lumens
2015 Noctigon Meteor 7,480


----------



## KG_Tuning

For me personally, the DT70 is still king.


----------



## totobel

! Great topic !

Shouldnt we add a section for the most usable/versatile/everyday-use of each section ? The biggest/strongest often has a lot of negative too...
For example, the TN4A is one we could put in there.
Bit the TN40 is also a excellent compromise without beeing any biggest/strongest of anything. Just 2 examples...


----------



## KG_Tuning

Looks like the Acebeam X80 is going to remain the brightest flashlight for some time, After waiting 15 days for my Imalent DX80 to ship without success, GearBest have just given me a full paypal refund.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ by the time you get your refund somebody will either have made a brighter one or state theirs is brighter.


----------



## ven

The Emisar D4 has to make it on here, craziest(in a good way) 18650 light I have ever had.........................


----------



## RollerBoySE

ven said:


> The Emisar D4 has to make it on here, craziest(in a good way) 18650 light I have ever had.........................



+1 
Optional 18350 tube too. 
The D4 literally blows all other EDC candidates out of the water.


----------



## KG_Tuning

I've ordered two D4's, I'm gonna mod one into a keychain light.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Upcoming Acebeam UC15 keychain light must be packing serious firepower for $60!


----------



## KG_Tuning

Anyone know which Aspheric light has the furthest throw?


----------



## KG_Tuning

32,000 genuine lumens, we have a new flood king.


----------



## KG_Tuning

I'm guessing this is what the Imalent DX125'S output will look like in Autumn 2018!


----------



## KG_Tuning

Is there an 18,000 lumen X45 with, XHP70.2's and a smooth reflector?


----------



## stfc69

KG_Tuning said:


> Is there an 18,000 lumen X45 with, XHP70.2's and a smooth reflector?



I'm not sure about the lumen output but my (neutral version) has XHP70.2 LEDs and a smooth reflector, I would guess it is around 15/16,000 lumens.


----------



## KG_Tuning

*The big four!!!

*


----------



## Soverign

Hows about a new list of the current models with regards to the original list...
Throw, Flood, Search, EDC, Keychain.

And perhaps add another category of work lights. IE Headband, clip on hat, COB with a magnet on the bottom


----------



## eh4

You might add the Emisar D1 and D4 with 18350 tubes as court jesters:
- they can say things to the king and queen that no one else can say and still keep their heads.


----------



## RollerBoySE

eh4 said:


> You might add the Emisar D1 and D4 with 18350 tubes as court jesters:
> - they can say things to the king and queen that no one else can say and still keep their heads.



+1


----------



## Enderman

KG_Tuning said:


> Anyone know which Aspheric light has the furthest throw?


Huh apparently my post got removed for mentioning the other forum. (sorry) Let's try again:

Well, this is currently the farthest throwing aspheric flashlight: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...63Mcd-aspheric-searchlight-project&highlight=
4.63Mcd made my me.

It is not the farthest throwing LED flashlight through, there are two "flashlights" that are basically a giant fresnel lens stuck in front of a normal flashlight that get 4.7Mcd and 5.34Mcd.
It depends if you want to consider those a "flashlight" or not.
If you want more info on those builds you will need to google "List of the Most Powerful Flashlights in the World (throw)"


----------



## KG_Tuning

I ended up getting the CPF Italia Cometa. Only £21 new. I considered the Strike of Hyperion but lights from North America have been killing me in EU tax 

On another note, we have a new 5th brightest light, just tested it at 10,600 lumens...



It really impressed me, basically due to how far that giant hotspot throws!


----------



## stfc69

I'm currently waiting for the Astrolux MF02, unfortunately the original specs were a little optimistic. 

Although at just over £60 It's still pretty impressive!


----------



## KG_Tuning

stfc69 said:


> I'm currently waiting for the Astrolux MF02, unfortunately the original specs were a little optimistic.
> 
> Although at just over £60 It's still pretty impressive!



MF01 at £61 is a great price, 10-11k lumens would have cost a fortune 5 years ago.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Just got hold of the new Keychain King! (well dedicated keychain light) ...and my new 4K camera sucks in the dark compared to my 4K Sony phone!!


----------



## hahoo

bykfixer said:


> I think that guy Vihn should be named in there somewhere. He is always cooking up something better.
> Fivemega, Vesture of Blood... PK... all hall of famers.
> I'm sure there's more.
> Streamlight built a 5 million candle power in 1973 and buy 1975 had a 1 million candlepower _consumer_ version.
> 
> The first post should have an edit feature or an expiration date, because by spring somebody will have improved on the named list.




streamlight had a 5 million cp ?
show me.
i bet they havent got close to 1 mill yet


----------



## KG_Tuning

I can only get 650 lumens out of the Acebeam UC15, I've finally put a 18650 battery in my MecArmy PT16 and it's kicking out 1250 lumens!!!!

Also got a better 4K camera for my beam shots


----------



## gravelmonkey

hahoo said:


> streamlight had a 5 million cp ?
> show me.
> i bet they havent got close to 1 mill yet



Not sure about the 5million, but the Streamlight H.I.D lightbox claims 1million and that's been around for a while now.


----------



## lightknot

Fun thread, thanks for the research.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Has anyone bothered getting the Olight X9R and measured it yet?


----------



## KG_Tuning

Are the Acebeam X70 and X80-GT out yet?


----------



## KG_Tuning

I've just ordered the Acebeam X80-GT, if it hits the claimed 32,500 lumens @ turn on I'll be gobsmacked.


----------



## seery

KG_Tuning said:


> I've just ordered the Acebeam X80-GT, if it hits the claimed 32,500 lumens @ turn on I'll be gobsmacked.


I'm sure it will, but just don't blink or you may miss it. 

Kidding aside, let's hope it holds [turbo max] for longer than the 10-12 seconds that some are speculating.

Congrats on the light. Make sure to post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Just tested the X80 and X80-GT on the Texas_Ace calibrating tube, the X80 got 15,800 lumens and the X80-GT got 22,300 lumens. If you knock off diffuser losses then I'm certain the X80-GT is a 30,000 lumen light. In fact it measured 30,000 Lumens when sat directly on top of the 1st diffuser!!!!


----------



## MAD777

The X80-GT according to Acebeam, weighs less than 12 ounces. I cannot imagine it lasting the 30 seconds for the ANSI test before step-down. If it could run full bore, while packed in ice, the 4 batteries would be depleted in less than 10 minutes. Not exactly the "search & rescue" light they claim, but certainly bright while it lasts!
There seems to be no limit to what can be done with LED's & the right circuitry to give a momentary display. I believe it's time for the next step, which is to add more batteries and active cooling. Then we would have a true search & rescue tool.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Tbh these big flooders just seem to illuminate the immediate atmosphere past 5000 lumens. I was out at the South Cliffs in Scarborough last Sunday night with my DX80 (plenty of startled cruisers) and shining down the cliff face to a huge paved area was most comfortable at the 1500 lumen mode.


----------



## Glenn7

KG_Tuning said:


> Tbh these big flooders just seem to illuminate the immediate atmosphere past 5000 lumens. I was out at the South Cliffs in Scarborough last Sunday night with my DX80 (plenty of startled cruisers) and shining down the cliff face to a huge paved area was most comfortable at the 1500 lumen mode.


I find the same problem with flooders, it doesn't seem to matter how many lumens you pump out down that tree'ed road in your vid's - the immediate area gets brighter with more lumens but distance doesn't really change much at all with more lumens output. 
which is why I am giving a mention to the NiWalker MM18 III, I read somewhere someone measured it to be at 13200 lumens and it has 440,000mcd of throw all up.
I do have one and must attest that it has the lumens you want and the lux as well (either as you want) not many lights can do this. It's frustrating when you pull out your $$$ big bad flooder putting out X lumens and some knuckle whips out his $15 ebay light and says its brighter just because it "appears" to throw better  ......... I don't have this problem with the MM18 III just WOW'S! - I've had a butt load of flooders and throwers over the years and the niwalker doesn't leave me wanting so far.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Is that a stock Niwalker?


----------



## Glenn7

KG_Tuning said:


> Is that a stock Niwalker?


yes it is, FREEME is the man to see over "there" for a great $


----------



## MAD777

I have the original MM18 and it's nice, but nowhere near those throw specs. Plus, Niwalker's own spec sheet has conflicts in the throw specs.
Still the MM18 version III is probably a nice light, but I'm waiting to see a reputable reviewer measure numbers independently before I upgrade.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Tested the X80 GT-80 tonight, it holds 'Turbo Max' for 30 seconds then slowly ramps down to med 3 (4000 lumens) over 30 seconds.

I got 2 minutes 40 seconds on 'Turbo' before it ramped down briskly to med 3.


----------



## richbuff

1. 30 seconds max before meltdown or depleted: Not too bad. Thanks for the video review!

2.


> I find the same problem with flooders, it doesn't seem to matter how many lumens you pump out down that tree'ed road in your vid's - the immediate area gets brighter with more lumens but distance doesn't really change much at all with more lumens output. ...



That is why for me, it is all about X65. The King Of Search floats my boat. 19 months later, nothing has both some more throw and some more lumens. Anything else is either much narrower beam or much less lumens. Very large head with sufficiant quantities of mostly non-overlapping two-inch diameter reflector wells with XHP35: Great formula. TN40S is probably its nearest competition. 



> Search (1000m+ lights)
> King: Acebeam X65 - 423,000cd & 12,000 Lumens


----------



## Glenn7

Yes the X65 is a nice light, and that X80-GT is a good example of being all flood and no real throw. I try to stay away from small big powered lights for the heat issues after 1 min. 
It is amazing just how much manufacturing and tech changes so quick, as in the the mm18iii I mentioned is half the size of the X65 quarter the cost with same or more throw (but has more flood) and more lumens, overlapping reflectors to my eye make the corona (or spill) too funky/shadowie I know it's a compromise though.


----------



## seery

Glenn7 said:


> It is amazing just how much manufacturing and tech changes so quick, as in the the mm18iii I mentioned is half the size of the X65 quarter the cost with same or more throw (but has more flood) and more lumens...


Same or more throw and more flood?

Have you actually seen an X65 in person?

My buddy has the Nova MM18lll and (while a nice light) it looks anemic compared to the X65.


----------



## Glenn7

No I haven't seen a X65 in person, are we talking about a stock X65 or a X65vn? Anyway a stock x65 is stated to have 12000 lumen from 5x xhp35's and from what I know xhp35's only do about 1800-2000 lumens so that makes a possible 10,000 lumens - and anyway pushed hard by Vihn, his X65vn does only 10,500-11,200 lumens but has more Lux than the stock version. 

The mm18iii is definitely not anemic, maybe your friend hasn't run it on turbo (it is the III model you are talking about?), has he pushed both buttons down at the same time to get turbo? The 2x xhp70's have a potential of doing 6,000-8,000 lumen each and the 2x xhp35 do about 4,000 together so numbers add up easier than 5x xhp35's imo. But as for Lux I can't really say if one is better than the other I was just stating that for half the size and quarter the price technology advances so fast. 
The xhp70's are in a shallow reflectors so yes they flood better as they are very wide in their beam pattern. And as I mentioned someone that did a review measured the III to be 13,500 lumens.


----------



## Enderman

XHP35s can do 2500-3000lm each depending on the colour temperature and current.
Obviously they can't maintain that output for long without good cooling.


----------



## seery

The comparison was to three stock X65's, all from the most recent production run. And yes, his is the lll.

Turbo was via a double press for each the dual XHP70 and dual XHP 35 HI.

The MM18lll is a nice light for what it is, but side-by-side with an X65 and there's really no comparison.

Another big difference is the beam pattern, the X65 is so flawless and easy on the eyes. It puts so much horsepower downrange that there's really no discerning if you are looking at a monster flooder or monster thrower. It just combines the two like no other light out there.

And I agree with rich buff, the TN40S is probably the next closest. Although the X65 adds a lot more flood, it's like a TN40S on super steroids.


----------



## Glenn7

So it must be the Lux of the x65 that makes it seem soooooo much brighter than the mm18iii because acebeam still only claims it to be 12000 lumens? So goes My original point Lux seems to win every time to our eyes.


----------



## Glenn7

Enderman said:


> XHP35s can do 2500-3000lm each depending on the colour temperature and current.
> Obviously they can't maintain that output for long without good cooling.


Well yes that's true you can hotrod anything but I guess I was keeping this conversation in the realms of what manufacturers are actually using and warrantee-ing. And I've seen your work Enderman your a legend!

I'm not meaning to argue with anyone here (or Diss your choise) just pointing out facts, I'm sure the x65 would seem more impressive in comparison to the mm18iii in real life (going on your opinion) But a quote from Vinh for the x65 "Stock light measured 9800 Lumen" I just like the niwalker coz he fits my coat pocket and costs 4x less for it and to me about the same output as x65.

So is the meaning of this thread "flashlight royalty" = the best of the best? In our opinion? Or does it have to be everyone agree? Just Thinking out loud, maybe royalty can = rare/powerful.

Then I guess I could say my X-led beast with 30x xhp70 LEDs is flashlight royalty it can put out 50,000+ lumens (can request to get it tuned to do 70,000 if I wanted) for 20 min straight with its fan cooling for each battery pack change of which I have 4, throws really well (about a km) and lights up everything. Or my silentthunderordnance Storm of Ra, does 8000 otf and 6800,000cd fan cooled no step down.


----------



## KG_Tuning

'Royalty' just refers to throw and flood king. I'm fascinated by the lumen/candela race.

I took the Astrolux MF04 out last night and could see light hitting a building 1.53 miles away, I'm not sure if it was casting enough lux for an ANSI rating but it was impressive, beyond this distance my eyes couldn't tell if I was lighting anything. I've got 18 minutes of 4K footage so far and have still to get some shots of my local Football stadium from an hill top and the local nature reserve.

The MF04 isn't as big as in the Banggood pics though???


----------



## Enderman

Glenn7 said:


> Well yes that's true you can hotrod anything but I guess I was keeping this conversation in the realms of what manufacturers are actually using and warrantee-ing. And I've seen your work Enderman your a legend!
> 
> I'm not meaning to argue with anyone here (or Diss your choise) just pointing out facts, I'm sure the x65 would seem more impressive in comparison to the mm18iii in real life (going on your opinion) But a quote from Vinh for the x65 "Stock light measured 9800 Lumen" I just like the niwalker coz he fits my coat pocket and costs 4x less for it and to me about the same output as x65.
> 
> So is the meaning of this thread "flashlight royalty" = the best of the best? In our opinion? Or does it have to be everyone agree? Just Thinking out loud, maybe royalty can = rare/powerful.
> 
> Then I guess I could say my X-led beast with 30x xhp70 LEDs is flashlight royalty it can put out 50,000+ lumens (can request to get it tuned to do 70,000 if I wanted) for 20 min straight with its fan cooling for each battery pack change of which I have 4, throws really well (about a km) and lights up everything. Or my silentthunderordnance Storm of Ra, does 8000 otf and 6800,000cd fan cooled no step down.


Haha thanks 
I think there are several manufacturers including lumintop and astrolux running the XHP35 near it's limit at ~2.5 amps, and getting about 2500+ lumens, so 12000 lumens out of 5 XHP35s is not unexpected..
But maybe that's just at turn on and not at 30 seconds, idk I'm not that familiar with those high lumen output flashlights.


----------



## Glenn7

Enderman said:


> Haha thanks
> I'm not that familiar with those high lumen output flashlights.


Check out silentthunderordnance "Lance of Ra" now that will give you a run for your money against your light!


----------



## Enderman

Glenn7 said:


> Check out silentthunderordnance "Lance of Ra" now that will give you a run for your money against your light!


Known about it since it was fist released 




The syniosbeam is farther to the right, off of the graph along with a few short arc searchlights  the optofire is on it though ^


----------



## Glenn7

Hmmm now I know what's been shining on the back of my head at night when I go outside giving me a hot ear its your pocket rocket :naughty:


----------



## KG_Tuning

Gotta class the RA has a mod light. Done a review of my MF04, well more a series of beam shots but I was surprised to see it hitting buildings over 2 miles away. Though it probably wasn't casting enough lux for a certified 3400m ANSI rating!

I'd love to know how far away it can light up a reflective road sign from, 10 miles?


----------



## Enderman

Glenn7 said:


> Hmmm now I know what's been shining on the back of my head at night when I go outside giving me a hot ear its your pocket rocket :naughty:


Hahaha  "pocket"



KG_Tuning said:


> Gotta class the RA has a mod light. Done a review of my MF04, well more a series of beam shots but I was surprised to see it hitting buildings over 2 miles away. Though it probably wasn't casting enough lux for a certified 3400m ANSI rating!
> I'd love to know how far away it can light up a reflective road sign from, 10 miles?


At those distances the humidity and dust in the air will effect the visibility a lot, but a reflective sign easily reflects back most of the light so 10 miles is definitely possible.
You need to consider though that it has to travel another 10 miles back, so it might not be visible to you but it would be to someone standing near the sign.
This comes back to the old question of how little lux can a human eye see, and there's just too many environmental variables to get a solid number.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Enderman said:


> Hahaha  "pocket"
> 
> 
> At those distances the humidity and dust in the air will effect the visibility a lot, but a reflective sign easily reflects back most of the light so 10 miles is definitely possible.
> You need to consider though that it has to travel another 10 miles back, so it might not be visible to you but it would be to someone standing near the sign.
> This comes back to the old question of how little lux can a human eye see, and there's just too many environmental variables to get a solid number.



I've managed to light up a street sign from 500m away with an Italia Cometa on it's lowest mode. 5 lumens, barely moonlight. It would be fascinating to get a maximum distance.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Imalent MS12 53,000 Lumens

...the ball is in Acebeam's court! 

God knows why Imalent don't just smash a throw record. I'm sure Vinh is working for them.


----------



## KG_Tuning

new record headlamp

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...1*21700-BATTERY-5100mAH&p=5235694#post5235694


----------



## MAD777

Do I really want 3800 lumens cooking what's left of my brain, not to mention the weight!
Just because we can, doesn't mean we should. LOL


----------



## JAS

What is the best way to find my preferred light by battery types? For example, lets say I want a thrower in a single 18650, how can I narrow it down by battery type? Or, what about a thrower in single 26650?


----------



## DIPSTIX

Needs updating ms12 currently the brightest. Soon to be beaded of lumen race Acebeam X70


----------



## Rocknc5

The BK-FA30S should be on the thrower list as it is 1600m.

Also the Imalent MS12 is the new throw king at 53,000L(As others have mentioned.)


----------



## seery

Rocknc5 said:


> Also the Imalent MS12 is the new throw king at 53,000L(As others have mentioned.)



The MS12 is a massive flooder, but doesn’t offer too much in the way of throw (@ 208kcd).


----------



## KG_Tuning

List updated, the ball is in Acebeam's court.



The MS12 can hit turbo for 5+ minutes, Acebeam are claiming 55s for the X70, that isn't good enough.
Though the MS12 was a little toasty after 5 mins on full whack.


----------



## minim

5min at that that high power is impressive. Wonder how that works in the cold winter with better ambient temperatures.


----------



## Theodore41

seery said:


> The MS12 is a massive flooder, but doesn’t offer too much in the way of throw (@ 208kcd).[/QUOTE.
> If you want a combination of Lumens plus throw,then the R90C is for you.I've got mine yesterday.Fully satisfied.


----------



## Deadsailor21

Should Nitecore TM38 be on the list for one of the best throwers? 1400m throw would make it.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Deadsailor21 said:


> Should Nitecore TM38 be on the list for one of the best throwers? 1400m throw would make it.



The Acebeam K70 threw further than their advertised 1300m


----------



## Bazar

KG_Tuning said:


> If I've missed a light off the lists let me know, also what were the brightest LED lights before 2014?



The this week-release of the Acebeam X70. 60 000 claimed. Please test and post new october 2018 flood king and search king.


----------



## KG_Tuning

I've just ceiling bounced the Acebeam X70 against 5 lights it averaged 61-68k

The MS12 averaged 40-53k.

Congratulations Acebeam 🎉 🎆


----------



## MAD777

KG_Tuning said:


> I've just ceiling bounced the Acebeam X70 against 5 lights it averaged 61-68k
> 
> The MS12 averaged 40-53k.
> 
> Congratulations Acebeam [emoji322] [emoji312]


How do the step down characteristics compare between the two? That would be interesting considering that both are actively cooled flashlights.


----------



## KG_Tuning

I got 75 seconds out of the X70 and after 9 minutes I tried turbo again and got 10 seconds, the light never got hot.

The MS12 managed over 5 minutes but got very hot a few minutes later, I tried turbo again at 9 minutes, it held it for a short time but after it stepped down the light couldn't be held.

The X70 plays it safe, the fandle cools the room, let alone the light!!!!


----------



## MAD777

^^^^^^
Thanks!


----------



## KG_Tuning

I have a sneaky feeling this will be the flood king for a couple of years


----------



## seery

KG_Tuning said:


> I have a sneaky feeling this will be the flood king for a couple of years.



Probably not, since there's already chatter about an X70-GT.


----------



## Wonder

MAD777 said:


> Do I really want 3800 lumens cooking what's left of my brain, not to mention the weight!
> Just because we can, doesn't mean we should. LOL


We will just call you whiplash!


----------



## seery

It’s official! 

Acebeam X70-GT @90,000 lumens!!!

And it’ll be bumped to 100,000 lumens by the time it ships.


----------



## PocketLight88

Where did you see it?? I can’t find it online


----------



## seery

PocketLight88 said:


> Where did you see it?? I can’t find it online


Neal posted it on FB.


----------



## Glenn7

90,000 for 2 seconds..... me thinks.


----------



## PocketLight88

It has to maintain 90,000 lumens for 30 seconds per ansi spec


----------



## jtechl

was the acebeam x70-gt ever actually confirmed by anybody at acebeam though...?


----------



## KG_Tuning

Nope, it would hurt X70 sales


----------



## jtechl

It'll probably be released right after Black Friday right in time for Christmas xD


----------



## KG_Tuning

Is the LUMINTOP EDC05 the brightest single AA light at 400 lumens?

Edit* Zebralight SC5W MK II - 550 lumens!


----------



## lstmichel

KG_Tuning said:


> List updated, the ball is in Acebeam's court.
> 
> 
> 
> The MS12 can hit turbo for 5+ minutes, Acebeam are claiming 55s for the X70, that isn't good enough.
> Though the MS12 was a little toasty after 5 mins on full whack.




do you know if any one has mod'd this to say XHP70.2


----------



## KG_Tuning

lstmichel said:


> do you know if any one has mod'd this to say XHP70.2



Yes, Imalent!!

Soon to be 100,000 lumens.


----------



## lstmichel

is it a mod or a new model - if a new model what model number? TIA
NO response ???


----------



## KG_Tuning

lstmichel said:


> is it a mod or a new model - if a new model what model number? TIA
> NO response ???



MS18. New model based on the MS12.


----------



## KG_Tuning

When is Imalent or Acebeam going to throw a ton of 219's into their MS18/X70 and give us 30,000 lumens aka Sunlight.


----------



## KG_Tuning

New keychain king: [h=2]RovyVon Angel Eyes E300S - 2000 lumens [/h]


----------



## AVService

KG_Tuning said:


> New keychain king: *RovyVon Angel Eyes E300S - 2000 lumens *


I need to see that Keychain?


----------



## boo5ted

AVService said:


> I need to see that Keychain?



http://bfy.tw/Ni84


----------



## AVService

boo5ted said:


> http://bfy.tw/Ni84


I already own the light and I have some big Keychains too but I would not think of this light as a Keychain Light!


----------



## LeanBurn

(*KG_Tuning*..your neighbors must be pretty good about you shining the sun at them whenever you get a new light.)


----------



## KG_Tuning

If anyone is in doubt...




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## richbuff

I just got my Search (Most powerful 1600m+ lights) King: Imalent R90TS - 36,000 Lumens & 1,750m, nine days ago, and I am excited to say that with some more throw and wider beam profile than the X65, the X65 has been superseded! 

I like the light a lot, primarily due to the inimitable beam profile/performance; its beam profile classification is what I am excited about. Kudos to Imalent for Search King! 

The R90TS is a big man's light, but that is what is needed to put forth Search King performance. I would like to have another one for my other hand, to see what two of these will do, and I might just fork over for that to happen.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Not sure if I'll get the R90TS, to the eyes the throw will probably look the same.


----------



## richbuff

Thank you for your nicely done video of this Flood King. 

I got the R90TS, Search King, from my USA supplier as soon as he was able to get his hands on one. The the factory specs were too enticing to pass up, and beam performance, to my eyes, lives up to the stated specs, very nicely. The beam is a thrill to behold, most exciting to see 36,000 lumens in power-throw beam profile, finally surpassing the X65 that was my biggest thrill for more than two years. 

Now I am thinking about adding the current Flood King to my collection.

I need to raise my standards, because for the past two years, my Search standard was Acebeam X65, and my Flood standard has been Acebeam X45Vn, 25,000 lumens.

My new Search standard is Imalent R90TS, and all of a sudden, having skipped the Acebeam X70, etc, I have fallen into a wide Flood gap; I need to play catch up. 

Have you gotten the R90TS? If not, I think you are missing out on an excitingly well-tempered 36,000 lumen beam profile. 

It is never easy for me to choose my next light, because I equally love the kings of dedicated throwers, power throwers and power flooders. 

Thanks again for your most impressive video of the Imalent MS18.


----------



## KG_Tuning

I can't really see what I'm lighting up past 1000m so I'm only really bothered about flood in high output lights...

that said ...the new Throw King!


----------



## richbuff

You make a valid point, I agree, 750 meters is my realistic target for comparing high performance lights. 

Thank you for your valuable K75 review. The comparisons and video beam performance review are very informative.


----------



## Obsessed

Does anyone else think there should be a separate superlative for highest continuous output? I'd love to see a list of highest output lights excluding temporary thermally limited turbo modes. Some of them are so short it's pointless for actual S&R, etc.


----------



## richbuff

I got my Kings of Flood, Throw and Search, all in a row today, with the MS18 arriving in my mail. 

Imalent MS18, Acebeam K75, and Imalent R90TS. 

After I got my first Acebeam X65 in December, 2016, I waited quietly and patiently for two and a half years for the next big thing to quicken my pulse. Then, in mid 2019, these three Kings came along.

The Summer of 2019 has been a great time for the kings of Lights!

R90TS bested my beloved X65s' with a little bit more throw and a lot more lumens. 

K75 bested my TN42, and all of the other dedicated throwers. 

MS18 bested all of the other super flooders.


----------



## MAD777

You definitely hit the trifecta! [emoji3]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KG_Tuning

richbuff said:


> I got my Kings of Flood, Throw and Search, all in a row today, with the MS18 arriving in my mail.
> 
> Imalent MS18, Acebeam K75, and Imalent R90TS.
> 
> After I got my first Acebeam X65 in December, 2016, I waited quietly and patiently for two and a half years for the next big thing to quicken my pulse. Then, in mid 2019, these three Kings came along.
> 
> The Summer of 2019 has been a great time for the kings of Lights!
> 
> R90TS bested my beloved X65s' with a little bit more throw and a lot more lumens.
> 
> K75 bested my TN42, and all of the other dedicated throwers.
> 
> MS18 bested all of the other super flooders.




I shone my K75 into the air 2 days ago and messaged friends to see if they could see it from their houses.


----------



## KG_Tuning

KG_Tuning said:


> Which LED production torches are the current Kings?
> 
> *FLOOD
> *
> King: Imalent MS18 - 100,000 Lumens
> Queen: Acebeam X70 - 60,000 Lumens
> Prince: Imalent MS12 - 53,000 Lumens
> Princess: Acebeam X80-GT - 32,500 Lumens
> Knight: Imalent DX80 - 32,000 Lumens
> 
> *THROW
> 
> *King: Lumintop BLF GT90 - 2720m
> Queen: Acebeam K75 - 2,500M
> Princess: Astrolux MF04 - 2,416m
> Prince: Acebeam W30 - 2,410M
> Knight: BLF GT - 2,100m
> 
> *SEARCH (Most powerful 1600m+ lights)
> 
> *King: Imalent R90TS - 36,000 Lumens & 1,750m
> Queen: Imalent R90C - 20,000 Lumens & 1,679M
> 
> *EDC (pocket light)
> 
> *22650 King: Emisar D4SV2 XP-L - 4300 Lumens
> 21700 King: IMALENT MS03 - 13000 Lumens
> 18650 King: Emisar D4V2 XP-L - 4300 Lumens
> AA King: Zebralight SC5W MK II - 550 Lumens
> Headlamp King: Fireflies PL47 - 5000 Lumens
> Keychain King: RovyVon Angel Eyes E300S
> - 2000 Lumens
> 
> *The Lumens Race*
> 
> 2020 Imalent MS18 100,000 Lumens *95K
> 2018 Acebeam X70 60,000 Lumens *59k
> 2018 Imalent MS12 53,000 Lumens *48k
> 2018 Acebeam X80-GT 32,500 Lumens *31k
> 2017 Imalent DX80 32,000 Lumens *30k
> 2017 Acebeam X80 25,000 Lumens *23k
> 2017 Acebeam X45 16,500 Lumens *15k
> 2017 Imalent DT70 16,000 Lumens *14k
> 2016 Acebeam X65 12,500 Lumens *11k
> 2016 HaikeLite MT03 8,760 Lumens *10k
> 2014 Acebeam X60M 10,000 Lumens *8k
> 2014 Thrunite TN36 6,500 Lumens *6k
> 2012 Olight X6 5,000 Lumens *5.1k
> 2011 Nitecore TM11 2,000 Lumens *2k
> 2011 Olight SR92 1,700 Lumens *1.8k
> 2010 Olight SR90 2,200 Lumens *1.4k
> 2009 EagleTac M2C4 (P7) 900 Lumens *0.9k
> 2008 LED Lenser X7 1068 Lumens *0.8k
> 
> *Some lights are under or over rated in their output and this is reflected in the rankings/some are turn on values


----------



## richbuff

Thanks for posting the update. I have been enjoying my flood King, my throw Qween and my search King. I eagerly anticipate having my edc 21700 King in a few days. Until the MS03 arrives, the TM9K, NSX53 and the FW21 Pro are the 21700 edc ruling triumvirate.


----------



## KG_Tuning

The new EDC king?


----------



## KG_Tuning

I can confirm the EMISAR D4V2 XPL-HI Mule is the new 18650 king...


----------



## richbuff

KG_Tuning said:


> I can confirm the EMISAR D4V2 XPL-HI Mule is the new 18650 king...


That looks like 8 x XP-L HI. I did a quick Google search to try and locate a review, but I’ve come up empty so far. Do you have a link for more information on this single 18650 red hot screamer?


----------



## richbuff

Next up on the lookout for the next contender for King of Search: BLF GT94. This very large and very massive item has 4 x SBT90.2 and beam performance, beam profile, heat management and runtime that are commensurate with its massive hugeness and its huge massiveness. 

My current big light favs are: Acebeam X65 and K75, Imalent R90TS and MS18. Arriving in my mailbox on Aug. 24: Astrolux MF05. I am waiting for Ready to Order: Lumintop BLF GT90.4. 

My current edc and mid size hard-hitting favs are the works of Acebeam, Astrolux, Lumintop, Emisar/Noctigon, Imalent, Mateminco, Nightcore and Nightwatch. 


----------------
The most practical flashlights are so very unexciting. The most exciting flashlights are a little less practical.


----------



## KG_Tuning

KG_Tuning said:


> Which LED production torches are the current Kings?
> 
> *FLOOD
> *
> King: Imalent MS18 - 100,000 Lumens
> Queen: Acebeam X70 - 60,000 Lumens
> Prince: Imalent MS12 - 53,000 Lumens
> Princess: Acebeam X80-GT - 32,500 Lumens
> Knight: Imalent DX80 - 32,000 Lumens
> 
> *THROW
> 
> *King: ASTROLUX MF05 - 3162m
> Queen: Lumintop BLF GT90 - 2720m
> Prince: Weltool W4 - 2600m
> Princess: Acebeam K75 - 2,500m
> Knight: Astrolux MF04 - 2,416m
> 
> *SEARCH (Most powerful 1600m+ lights)
> 
> *King: Imalent R90TS - 36,000 Lumens & 1,750m
> Queen: Imalent R90C - 20,000 Lumens & 1,679M
> 
> *EDC (pocket light)
> 
> *22650 King: Emisar D4SV2 XP-L - 4300 Lumens
> 21700 King: IMALENT MS03 - 13000 Lumens
> 18650 King: Emisar D4V2 XP-L Mule - 5990 Lumens
> AA King: Zebralight SC5W MK II - 550 Lumens
> Headlamp King: Fireflies PL47 - 5000 Lumens
> Keychain King: RovyVon Angel Eyes E300S
> - 2000 Lumens
> 
> *The Lumens Race*
> 
> 2019 Imalent MS18 100,000 Lumens *95K
> 2018 Acebeam X70 60,000 Lumens *59k
> 2018 Imalent MS12 53,000 Lumens *48k
> 2018 Acebeam X80-GT 32,500 Lumens *31k
> 2017 Imalent DX80 32,000 Lumens *30k
> 2017 Acebeam X80 25,000 Lumens *23k
> 2017 Acebeam X45 16,500 Lumens *15k
> 2017 Imalent DT70 16,000 Lumens *14k
> 2016 Acebeam X65 12,500 Lumens *11k
> 2016 HaikeLite MT03 8,760 Lumens *10k
> 2014 Acebeam X60M 10,000 Lumens *8k
> 2014 Thrunite TN36 6,500 Lumens *6k
> 2012 Olight X6 5,000 Lumens *5.1k
> 2011 Nitecore TM11 2,000 Lumens *2k
> 2011 Olight SR92 1,700 Lumens *1.8k
> 2010 Olight SR90 2,200 Lumens *1.4k
> 2009 EagleTac M2C4 (P7) 900 Lumens *0.9k
> 2008 LED Lenser X7 1068 Lumens *0.8k
> 
> *Some lights are under or over rated in their output and this is reflected in the rankings/some are turn on values


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## richbuff

New contender on the block in the Search (power-throw) class: GT94. I got mine two weeks ago. 20,000 lumens, 2,450 meters. The GT94 has more throw than the R90TS. Much less self glare on distant targets than the R90TS. The beam profile and performance is exciting to behold. The first light, after a four year wait, to have both significantly more throw and significantly more lumens than the X65.


----------



## Olumin

How would you even objectively rate such a thing as EDC lights? This is such a subjective subject. Proud or recessed rear switch? Or a side switch? What kind of brightness? Mode spacing? interface? Color temperature? Size? Flood/throw? So many more. You ask 10 people; you get 10 different answers. There cannot be an objective answer, and I suppose that’s the wonderful thing about it. If there were, this forum would not exist.


----------



## KG_Tuning

I can no longer edit the first post


----------



## KG_Tuning

sweet fa from admin


----------



## nbp

KG_Tuning said:


> I can no longer edit the first post



Yeah it sucks that new Admin limited the edits to a short period of time. We need to keep pestering him about changing that.


----------

